# co2 splitting



## okoolo (Nov 1, 2009)

I would like to split my co2 output to another tank (about 3 feet away) .. I have a chinese brand regulator+solenoid+needle valve that I bought from another member as a package.. ideally I would prefer to do it without taking the system apart and installing a manifold (not even sure if I can indded take it apart)

any ideas? (I assume a simple Y splitter will not work)








jpg







jpg


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

easy to do, will cost around 5 bucks not including another needle valve, go to HD get a 1/8 pipe nipple shortest one you can get, I believe it's 1" or 1.5" get a 1/8 splitter. than you go from nibble-splitter-needle valves.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

picture is worth a thousand words....


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

The key is to have another needle valve to control the CO2 flow after the split.


----------



## okoolo (Nov 1, 2009)

great .. this is easier then I thought
I guess I will need another needle valve .. hmm

thanks and those pics really helped


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

okoolo said:


> great .. this is easier then I thought
> I guess I will need another needle valve .. hmm
> 
> thanks and those pics really helped


your welcome


----------

